# Mackay 5/6 January 08



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi Mackay yakkers

would like to be able to have all of us get together on of these dates if possible, don't really care where we go but it would be nice to catch up

what do you think....


----------



## BIGRAY (Dec 20, 2007)

hi Astro

I'm up, just gettin into yakking and fishing but i'm up for anything, tell me where and when  i'll be at Kinchant Dam on Boxing Day throwing a line and getting my skills 
up to speed. if your there come and say g'day, my yak is yellow and i'm a big bloke with a long red goatee.
cheers

Bigray


----------



## Slide (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm keen. Probably only one day, but you never know. Got two weeks off so mid week sessions could also be on the cards. Interested in trying the north wall of the harbour. Not sure where to access it from. Could put in at the harbour but then it is a 1.5 k paddle to the wall. The beach at the base of the north wall has a very steep bank which will make life very difficult. I had a landbased session off the south wall the other day and there were big pelagics around the north wall. Probably queeeny's.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

i am open to suggestions but a suggestion will have to be made...

personally i would wait until a day or two before due to the weather, i got 6.5 inches last night.......

could be nice to have bbq and a couple beers after the session.....what do you think?


----------



## Slide (Oct 25, 2007)

Teemburra starting to look like the only option.

Slide


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

yeah....bloody cyclones....was supposed to be camping at hillsborough this weekend till the 2nd....bugger

still it could clear up by next weekend...heres hoping.....


----------



## Slide (Oct 25, 2007)

Since it is nearly 5/6 Jan I thought I should bump this post up the list again.

I went to Teemburra a few days ago, and got not a jot. Weather not that flash. Blue-green algae level was rated at medium! One guy I spoke to reckons it was dying and colouring the water. Must admit the water was a bit murky but I don't know if that was the reason. The scientist in me says that if there was a minor bloom, and it was in the process of dying, the fishing would be ordinary for a while.

Having said that, the Pioneer is the colour of a good coffee, the ocean is chop city.

What options do we have. Kinchant? Would have to be a night session given all the Christmas toys that would be getting towed around during the day. Even considered a session in the harbour. Nice and flat, cleaner water, occasional pelagic sneaking in around the mouth. Are you allowed to cast plastics around the yachts?

I am at a loss, this was supposed to be two weeks of solid yak fishing. Soon I'll be back at work and the fishing will fire back up.

Slide


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

thanks slide

i just got back from camping at hillsborough, not much fishing got done. i too am at a bit of a loss as to where go but the tides look good for an am session somewhere. it would be nice to have a bbq after if possible.

might check out shoal point in the next day or so it is a good spot as well and i haven't fished there for ages


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

hi astro and other fishers
i have just joined this site and keen to fish and meet new fisher friends.i have a hobie mirage outback fisherman and only used it twice in the last 2 years.
shame on me.What i would like to know is how can i get in contact with you gents.Im off this week end and would like to find out more about kayak fishing in and around mackay.
Hope to hear from someone

BUNGY.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

the more the merrier....PM sent


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

okay guys...time to make a decision........

saturday i pick shoal point 8.00 am start, fish the incoming and some of the out going.....

sunday may do the same but might head up reliance creek and hang around the front for some barra....

so what do ya think????


----------



## Slide (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm in. Shoal point 8 am Saturday. What are we targeting? Barra season still closed so technically not even allowed to target them.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

Slide said:


> I'm in. Shoal point 8 am Saturday. What are we targeting? Barra season still closed so technically not even allowed to target them.


yeah just remembered about the barra

around green island there is a wide range of fish to target cod, mackerel, flathead, trout all sorts

i will be trolling a deep diver and casting with sp around the rocks and reef....see you then....


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

hi
i would like to tag along if thats ok.havn"t been off shore yet!!!.do you intend to bottom fish?
i guess you put in where the public launch their boats? until the morrow.
bungy


----------



## Slide (Oct 25, 2007)

Excellent, that makes three, the more the better. We mostly troll lures around but don't let that stop you from doing what you want. I wouldn't mind jigging with SP's over some reef. I have also purchased a bait trolling rig that I am keen to try out, red and white lead head with gang hooks behind. Plan on attaching gar or pilchard.

Just looked at the zoning map, the western side of green island is a green zone. Best keep to the east of it. Hopefully the swell isn't too bad.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

Slide said:


> Just looked at the zoning map, the western side of green island is a green zone. Best keep to the east of it. Hopefully the swell isn't too bad.


bugger it is too...well too bad...we'll just have to make do.....and yeah i expect some swell shouldn't be too bad


----------



## bena (Jun 25, 2007)

I'll see you there, may get there earlier , but will see you at the "ramp" at 8


----------



## bena (Jun 25, 2007)

I was at shoal point for smoko this morning and the swell was virtually non-existent.


----------

